
Show HN: 5Mb Shell Account with Blog - browsergap
https://jtbiggle.net/?bravosir
======
browsergap
the thing I like about " old School " Unix systems is you can have a bunch of
users on there and they can chat to each other with message.... and it's so
easy to set up

